# Clausing 15" Drill Press 16vt-1 Drill Stop Assembly



## architard (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey Folks,
I recently picked up the above mentioned drill press to provide a brother to my Clausing 4914 lathe.

However it is missing the entire "Drill Stop Assembly". What I would usually call the quill stop.

Most of the parts are just nuts screws and studs that I can make or buy myself. The depth bracket is the only one that might be somewhat more difficult to make.

What I'm asking is if anyone else out there has one of these machines, if they could provide me with dimensions and specs off their machine so that I can fabricate my missing pieces.

I've uploaded the manual that I have for it as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## EmilioG (Jun 13, 2015)

The file isn't loading.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 14, 2015)

Emilio,

I had no problem with opening it, other than a 300 baud (or it could be 1200 baud, who can tell the difference) connection.  Click and wait at least 7 seconds for something to happen.  If you still can't see it, I downloaded it, created a new folder in DOWNLOADS, and then uploaded it into DOWNLOADS.  See  Downloads >  Machine Manuals, Catalogs & Drawings > Clausing/Colchester > Clausing Drill Presses

Archi,

I'm sorry but I don't have that drill press.  Sooner or later, someone with it will probably turn up.


----------

